# Best Booth at HauntX?



## gravedigger greg (Oct 25, 2006)

This has to be the best booth setup at the show!
Chambers of the Mausoleum

If only I could do 10% of this type of prop work at my place!

WOW

Good job!


----------



## spookineer (Sep 25, 2005)

One of the best for sure. The sets were very well done. I would have liked to see the dragon in action but every time I was there, it was broken down. Another booth I enjoyed was the one with the ghost that "flew" up and out of the coffin and the pirate that flew out of the closet. Both gave me lots of ideas and inspiration.


----------



## gravedigger greg (Oct 25, 2006)

House on Ventura... 
I shot a video of the dragon too, until I noticed that it was not really working. Here one of the two coffins you mentioned. 

Johnson Animatornics Coffin

-gravediggergreg-


----------



## pandora (Jul 15, 2004)

I agree - that was definitely one of the best displays. The pictures they had of their other work looked incredible also. Johnson Animatronics put on a great show with their props last year too. I really wish Haunt X had more vendors that sold more "components" for props rather than finished products. Although I realize many people want to buy complete - alot of us are into doing it ourselves. The finished props, tombstones, etc. really don't appeal to me - they're more ideas for what we can do.

If they're interested in getting vendors that make some money, they'll bring in more of that type. The size of the show and the timing of the dates (one week before Transworld) probably don't help either. But I'll keep going, and hopefully it will keep growing. It's nice to have a show on the West Coast.


----------



## gravedigger greg (Oct 25, 2006)

Pandora, 
Couple of vendors said that Transworld is moving to Vegas next year (?). Here is another prop from Johnson. Those to guys are just TOO FRIENDLY!

Johnson Animatronics Coffin 2

GravediggerGreg


----------



## a witch from canada (Jul 13, 2005)

do they have a web site ? johnson animatronics ?


----------



## gravedigger greg (Oct 25, 2006)

looking at their business card... nope...
they are located in Apple Valley Ca 92307


----------



## Guest (Feb 19, 2007)

Its www.johnsonanimatronics.com but all athe links say "coming soon"


----------



## gravedigger greg (Oct 25, 2006)

dot com at the speed of light... they now have a real website.


----------



## Lynn (Aug 23, 2005)

Pandora,

I agree with you, I would go to get ideas on what I could do. There not as much fun in buying already made and just setting it up. Most of my fun is from the making of the props.....

If only I could get to the quality that they are putting out... Then I may have something.


----------



## Lurks in the shadows (Mar 12, 2005)

Gravedigger Greg,
TransWorld has held a show in Las Vegas for several years.
It's in addition to the Chicago show, although it's much smaller.
They also hold a show in England, I understand it's even smaller than the Vegas show.


----------

